# What is the current situation in Pakistan?



## marmar92 (Oct 18, 2009)

what do you guys think of the situation in pakistan? is it safe, especially in karachi?


----------



## Morning glory (Jun 7, 2009)

marmar92 said:


> what do you guys think of the situation in pakistan? is it safe, especially in karachi?


I am wondering the same thing..marmar92 do you know of the current situation in Karachi?


----------



## Catalyst13 (Sep 9, 2009)

the situation is lahore is decent, also visited islamabad and rawalpindi and all my family say that the situation is decent there aswell and i, personally, haven't had any bad incident happen to me mashallah, but for karachi, most of the people i know say to stay far away from it


----------



## Morning glory (Jun 7, 2009)

Catalyst13 said:


> the situation is lahore is decent, also visited islamabad and rawalpindi and all my family say that the situation is decent there aswell and i, personally, haven't had any bad incident happen to me mashallah, but for karachi, most of the people i know say to stay far away from it


is it really that unsafe in Karachi? #baffled


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Title of this thread is being changed.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

it is not safe in Karachi, Islamabad Rawalpindi and Lahore are much safer than Karachi.


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

It also kind of depends on where you are in Karachi. Certain places are safe...


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I agree. What you see on the news about a certain place is far from ever being the real deal.


----------



## marmar92 (Oct 18, 2009)

May Allah protect us!


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

marmar92 said:


> May Allah protect us!


Ameen


----------



## dubya0 (Jan 27, 2009)

the situation in pakistan as a whole isnt great but mostly its safe, no matter where you, ive been living in karachi for the past year, and it has its ups and down but once you live here you understand what to do and what not to do, its the first time ive been to pakistan and i dont think its all that bad, you just have to be careful when the halaat get bad, but overall its not really dangerous


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

dubya0 said:


> the situation in pakistan as a whole isnt great but mostly its safe, no matter where you, ive been living in karachi for the past year, and it has its ups and down but once you live here you understand what to do and what not to do, its the first time ive been to pakistan and i dont think its all that bad, you just have to be careful when the halaat get bad, but overall its not really dangerous


Thanks for taking pakistan's side :happy:


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

I have question and that looks very funny on me some how but i have to ask and hope you guys will give me answerer. the question is how the situation in girls hostile what things they can buy from inside the hostile? what if they don't want to go out? I understand for boys its not a problem to go out from the hostile and buy things from out side but what about a girl according to situation of Pakistan its seems very difficult for lades to go out isn't? Thank you


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

hammad khan said:


> I have question and that looks very funny on me some how but i have to ask and hope you guys will give me answerer. the question is how the situation in girls hostile what things they can buy from inside the hostile? what if they don't want to go out? I understand for boys its not a problem to go out from the hostile and buy things from out side but what about a girl according to situation of Pakistan its seems very difficult for lades to go out isn't? Thank you


y u say girls cant go out but boys can#confused ????


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

@^wait till a moderator gets his hand on you.#growl 
Read the forum rules before posting,you are violating many of them in all of the threads.
Regards.


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

mubashir888 said:


> @^wait till a moderator gets his hand on you.#growl
> Read the forum rules before posting,you are violating many of them in all of the threads.
> Regards.


it would have been very nice if u were more specific i went through my post and i don't find any thing violating#sad perhaps i don't know full rules so please tell me what i am doing wrong#confused 

mods if i have done something wrong i am sorry#sorry


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

shanikhan said:


> it would have been very nice if u were more specific i went through my post and i don't find any thing violating#sad perhaps i don't know full rules so please tell me what i am doing wrong#confused
> 
> mods if i have done something wrong i am sorry#sorry


Read the forum rules here please.
http://medstudentz.com/announcements-info/17-general-rules.html

Writting is short hand (Like y,u,etc in your above posts) is not allowed.
Posting multiple replies are not allowed aswell,use the multi qoute button if you want to reply to multiple questions.
Thanks#happy


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

mubashir888 said:


> Read the forum rules here please.
> http://medstudentz.com/announcements-info/17-general-rules.html
> 
> Writting is short hand (Like y,u,etc in your above posts) is not allowed.
> ...


Ok now i know all rules.I will take care in future.


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

shanikhan said:


> y u say girls cant go out but boys can#confused ????


i didn't say girls can't go out my question is according to situation of pakistan isn't its difficult for girls to go out for buying things, for that in their hostile there must be faslities for them to not go out right??? Thanks


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

hammad khan said:


> i didn't say girls can't go out my question is according to situation of pakistan isn't its difficult for girls to go out for buying things, for that in their hostile there must be faslities for them to not go out right??? Thanks


It depends where you are studying??I am currently residing in Abbottabad and there is lots of peace here fortunately no act of terrorism so far and people are open minded(to an extent)..girls here drive go out and shop without a problem.


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

hammad khan said:


> i didn't say girls can't go out my question is according to situation of pakistan isn't its difficult for girls to go out for buying things, for that in their hostile there must be faslities for them to not go out right??? Thanks


I don't think there is such problem in any part of Pakistan(unless you are getting admission in North waziristan,lol)

The thing is that western media exaggerates the situation to an extent.
The girls here living in Hostles frequently visit markets,shopping malls etc(in Lahore).


----------

